# VSL Hybrid Demo



## Tanuj Tiku (May 31, 2011)

I just did a very small and basic demo using only VSL instruments and Project SAM for the percussion with Hybrid.

Its a really nice reverb with great features to create and mix your virtual stage. I just spent sometime replacing older VSL convolution only reverb settings which had FORTI stuff with VSL Hyrbid Convolution and Tail only.

In this example I have used Convolution IR's for ER and Hyrbid (Algo) tails for each section and then a Master Hybrid Tail to give a wash - staying true to the concept of this Reverb.

There is a low end driven opening - testing some low-end calculations of the reverb - a staccato part in the middle and then a legato full orchestra section in the end. Over all it should hopefully give a good demo. It is incredibly clear and I also used the Mono In feature - nice on the woodwinds it seems!

Here is the short example - http://www.tanuj-tiku.com/VSLHYBRID.mp3 (www.tanuj-tiku.com/VSLHYBRID.mp3)

Enjoy!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (May 31, 2011)

Oh, Also:

This is not an official VSL Demo! I am sure they will come out with some fantastic ones soon.


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Steve Martin (May 31, 2011)

Hi Tanuj,

that sounds great!

I really like the sound of your music here and the reverb sounds really great.

I really haven't had time to get around to try out my Hybrid Reverb as I am so busy with work related jobs, but I'm looking forward to really getting into the videos and applying what I learn when I get a chance soon.

Thanks for posting and sharing this.


best,

Steve :D


----------



## Mahlon (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, Tanuj, for the demo. It really does sound very good; and a "soundstage" sound you're going for, right?

Of cours,e I've be'een drinkeeng thiss evning.... but....

No, seriously, it sounds pretty darn good, and I'm getting ever closer to pressing the "buy now" button.

One question: what is it like on resources? Is it taking up much cpu per instance?

Thanks,
Mahlon


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds good, Tanuj!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for listening guys.


Hybrid is quite nice and transparant I must say. Compared to FORTI - it has warmer sounding IR's - not to say that FORTI doesnt - there are a lot of ER's there as well. 

To be honest, I was using this concept with VSL Convolution and 2C audio anyway. But not on every section. 

I like the flexibility in the plug in and its handling of audio!


May be I will complete this piece of music and post it in the composition forum.


Hannes,

Soon soon soon!!!!!


Tanuj.


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 3, 2011)

By the way - if you have experienced some problems (loud noise) with Hybrid Reverb (as I´ve had) - there is an update of Vienna Suite now in your download area that fixes this problem (and some more)

Marco


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Marco,

Thanks for the heads up. I have no issues with Hybrid yet but I have not used it extensively. when I was mocking this piece up - there were no issues. I will definitely download the new update.


Thanks!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanuj,

I must say that your overall mockup abilities have also improved quite a bit, aside from the reverb. Great work!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 4, 2011)

Omid,


Thank you! I do my best and hope this demo has been helpful.

I visited your website and its just beautiful! I look forward to your works in the future and have bookmarked your site.


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Winterstorm (Oct 6, 2011)

...i have moved the post to another forum, because i think its the wrong place here :wink:


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 6, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen......................Tanuj.
Very Nice work and I am trying to buy this but is it packaged with a bunch of other plugs I must also purchase...?
Damn, I hope not.
Reminds me of albums back in '70's where you got one good song and the rest were " B Side. "
I'm not knockling the quality of all of the extra but the marketing, if this is the case.

Please tell me I'm wrong and I can purchase this gem for half the price of the entire gobblty-goop....

Nice Going Tanuj.....


----------



## Rob (Oct 6, 2011)

nice reverb and good composition, Tanuj!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 6, 2011)

OK, I suppose the silence from the thread and VSL confirms my suspicions. Too bad I like it's sound.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Oct 6, 2011)

suspicions confirmed, and yes, it's too bad.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh well, I don't need it until I get a laptop in 2012 maybe they'll want to reach a wider base of users next year.
But it does force me to seek eversion elsehwere on the Island..


----------



## Daryl (Oct 7, 2011)

chimuelo @ Fri Oct 07 said:


> Oh well, I don't need it until I get a laptop in 2012 maybe they'll want to reach a wider base of users next year.
> But it does force me to seek eversion elsehwere on the Island..



I don't think it's expensive, considering that you get a bunch of plugs. However, even just taking the reverb into account, it's not that expensive. A quick Google shows:

Altiverb £440
Lexicon PCM Native £917
Vienna Suite £425

However, I would also say that you won't be able to run many instances on a laptop, so definitely try the demo out before you spend the money.

D


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Oct 7, 2011)

chimuelo @ Thu Oct 06 said:


> OK, I suppose the silence from the thread and VSL confirms my suspicions. Too bad I like it's sound.



I suppose you already have plugins for eq, compression et.c., but I must say the suite was worth every dime (I got it six weeks ago). I was told the plugins were efficient and rock solid, and that's certainly true. The presets are great, they are also really helpful when using other libraries. 

That probably wasn't what you wanted to hear, but anyway :D 

Fredrik


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey,

I thought this thread was dead. Thanks for dropping by and listening. Hybrid is great and so is Vienna suite over all. It does tax your CpU a little. I have not been able to use it in my current template because currently you cannot onlybuse ER on one Bus and the LR on another. This is because there is no way switching it off. So if I launch 6 reverbs and even if I mute tail or ER - it's just muting it instead of switching it off, which means there is an awful load on the CPU. 

Jimmy,

These are a fine set of plugins and they are priced competitively. I think you will like the multi band, master eq and the compressor as well. You also get two reverbs so to speak hybrid and convolution only. So that's quite cool. Check it out!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Tanuj, as much as I'd like to jump on this I can't.
It's a great choice for guys who are all native.
And the laptop I will be using won't suffer from a lack of power, I should have used the term Desktop replacement as the current version is the ADK 9000 Pro with the 980X i7. I'm waiting for the Quad RAM x79 version that they're testing now.
Unfortunately NDA's won't allow sneak peaks on the apps we are accustomed to using.

Maybe it was meant to be, QL Spaces seems another great choice since I want to emulate space, not add canyon sized, martain landscaped tails.

Still a nice demo Tanuj, you sold me, unfortunately VSL's marketing stopped me. I still have that unfortunate taste of Gigastudios Orchestral Cube in my mouth, and that was the second thing I thought about after noticing the Bundled price.

CiaoMein.


----------

